# This is FN PAIR-A-DICE!



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Me, Allen and Tim headed out Friday evening for an overnighter at the Spur. Set up a great drift and lit up the grill. Steaks were great, but the Swords did not come to play. Moved about 30 miles south to work a rip at daybreak. First hoo smacked the Ahi Pussy on the shotgun about 5 minutes after the first lines went in. Cleared the lines while we boated that fish and got smacked again dropping the first bait back in the water, but the fish came unbuttoned. Not too long and the shotgun with the AP is screaming again. Cool, first Marlin hooked up on the FN Pair-A-Dice! Its a White and puts on a great show just about spooling Allen before we clear lines and chase it down. A few minutes later and Tim has the bill, high fives all around.

After the photo ops were back on the troll. Were right in the shipping lanes with cargo ships back and forth by us every 30 minutes or so. Here goes the shotgun again. Another White wacks the AP. A few nice jumps, but it shakes the hook loose. Cool nevertheless. 

We keep working south and a big bull dolphin pounds the short rigger. Cool, they do eat something besides AP. He comes flying out of the water and shakes the hooks. What a bummer.

We trolled a bit longer and got a visit from a big (I guess thats a given, its a whale man!) whale. He blows a few times and then sticks the fluke up in the air and waves goodbye. No more love so we settle in for the long run home. Slick flat from the Spur in, this truley is FN Pair-A-Dice.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow , great catch, great weather yesterday..

Sounds like a fun fishin trip.....:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

knot @ Work said:


> Wow , great catch, great weather yesterday..
> 
> Sounds like a fun fishin trip.....:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup:


Generally an accurate statement anytime the boat does not sink


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Man! sure sounds like a great trip! Glad to hear you had the action you did! AP on shotgun is a killer!

Robert


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Cool pictures and a great time. I love this time of year.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report!


----------

